# Boulder's Fearsome Foursome in Pro Cycling Magazine



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

They do a ride report of Boulder's Fearsome Fourseom in the new Pro Cycling. They are: Sunshine, Sugarloaf, Magnolia, and Flagstaff. Euro props!


----------

